# Probleme beim erstellen eines Bootprojektes



## WJM (13 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Probiere jetzt schon eine ganze weile mein fertiges Codesys Programm in ein Bootprojekt zu wandeln.
Programm ist soweit in Ordnung funktioniert auch wenn ich es in die Steuerung (Wago 750-8202 FW03) lade.
Möchte gerne ein Bootprojekt erzeugen aber die Option in Codesys ist immer aus gegraut, woran kann das liegen?

Also laut Anleitung soll ich mich mit der Steuerung Online verbinden das habe ich getan PLC läuft auch aber die Option in Codesys unter online Bootprojekt erzeugen bleibt weiterhin aus gegraut.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee was ich vielleicht falsch mache?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Mfg WJM


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (13 Dezember 2015)

Hallo WJM,

du hast nicht zufällig die Simulation aktiviert? Häkchen im Register Online=> Simulation

VG
NSN


----------



## WJM (13 Dezember 2015)

Den button Simulation hatte ich nicht aktiviert da ich ja die Steuerung habe. Muss mal den button Simulation drücken?


----------



## lord2k3 (13 Dezember 2015)

Es wird sich um die demo version handeln


----------



## WJM (14 Dezember 2015)

Wie jetzt denke codesys ist kostenlos?


----------



## gravieren (14 Dezember 2015)

WJM schrieb:


> Wie jetzt denke codesys ist kostenlos?


Ja, ist kostenlos.

Lediglich die Targets von Wago mußt du einmalig bezahlen.
D.h. du kauft dir die CoDeSys von Wago und da sind die Target mit droben.

Target für  R-Pi  ist z.b. kostenlos.


----------



## WJM (14 Dezember 2015)

So und die targets sind was genau? Die Treiber der zu verwendeten Steuerung? Und nur wenn man diese hat kann man ein Boot Projekt erstellen? 

Habe noch eine andere Software wago i/o pro diese sieht ähnlich aus wie codesys bloß abgespeckt. Dort finde ich auch meine Steuerung nicht ( 8202 )vermute die Software ist zu alt. Kann das sein?


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Dezember 2015)

WJM schrieb:


> So und die targets sind was genau? Die Treiber der zu verwendeten Steuerung? Und nur wenn man diese hat kann man ein Boot Projekt erstellen?



Treiber trifft es nicht ganz so. Ein Target besteht aus verschiedenen Teilen. In einem Teil werden Infos  (z.B. verfügbarer Speicher) zur Steuerung verschlüsselt abgelegt, außerdem enthält das Target noch eventuell benötigte Steuerungsspezifische Bibliotheken. Auch das Aussehen der Entwicklungsumgebung wird durch das Target festgelegt. Nur mit diesem Target kannst Du ein Bootprojekt auf die Steuerung schreiben. 



Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 Dezember 2015)

Wobei, was mir gerade einfällt. Wenn Du deine Steuerung als Zielplattform auswählen kannst müssten die WAGO-Targets eigentlich installiert sein, sonst wüsste CoDeSys nichts von einer WAGO-Steuerung.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (15 Dezember 2015)

Hallo WJM,

also die Informationen stimmen nur zum Teil.
Es ist richtig, dass die CoDeSys Plattform grundsätzlich kostenlos ist.
Wie schon beschrieben sind zusätzlich die Wago Zielsystemdateien notwendig, welche nicht kostenfrei sind.
Allerdings bieten wir Online auch eine Demoversion an, welche die Wago Zielsystemdateien enthält. Diese ist aber insofern beschränkt, dass es nicht möglich ist ein Bootprojekt zu laden.

Ich vermute also du nutzt derzeit die kostenlose Wago Demoversion.
Um den Controller in vollem Umfang nutzen zu können, müsstest du einmalig eine Vollversion erwerben.


----------



## WJM (15 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 

also eine lizensierte Version von Wago I/O Pro habe ich gekauft gehabt aber mit dieser habe ich jetzt nicht gearbeitet weil ich das Gefühl hatte die Version  älter ist als die Demoversion von Codesys selbst die man ja kostenlos runterladen kann.

Des weiteren konnte ich meine Steuerung (8202) in dieser Version von Wago I/O Pro nicht finden.

Hmm, was nun???


----------



## holgermaik (15 Dezember 2015)

Sollte kein Problem sein. Mit Kundennummer oder Rechnung an den Support wenden. Dann erhält man einen Downloadlink auf die aktuelle Version.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (16 Dezember 2015)

Hallo WJM,

es ist durchaus möglich, dass die von 3S angebotene CoDeSys Version einen neueren Versionsstand hat.
Neue CoDeSys Versionen werden von uns immer erst in Verbindung mit unseren Zielsystemdateien geprüft, bevor diese von uns freigegeben werden.
Daher ist es empfehlenswert, für unsere Produkte, immer die letzte von uns freigegebene Version zu verwenden.
Diese kann völlig problemlos über unseren Support (Kontaktdaten in der Signatur) bezogen werden.


----------

